# Yeasty Paws



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Murph, my frenchie, has always had an issue with red, itchy paws. He sucks on them every day. I feel awful. From what I've read, there is most likely yeast in there, causing the itching/sucking. 

I think I've read before about some sort of soak you can do to get rid of the yeast. I wanna say it had vinegar in it or something...but I can't find it and don't remember. My friend also told me about a 50/50 water/bleach soak, but I'm not sure if that's legit or not.

So does anyone have any suggestions for getting rid of these red yeasty paws?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Only way to eliminate yeast from a dogs body is to eliminate yeast from their diet completely. If you do these soaks and things it's not getting to the root of the problem but rather just slapping a Bandaid on it. The only reason dogs have issues with yeast is they get it in their diet.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Only way to eliminate yeast from a dogs body is to eliminate yeast from their diet completely. If you do these soaks and things it's not getting to the root of the problem but rather just slapping a Bandaid on it. The only reason dogs have issues with yeast is they get it in their diet.


i feed him grain free food, wouldn't that stop the yeast? sorry if that's a dumb question lol :-X


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

Here is a link with some info. Sorry I am at work right now :frown: Hopefully Mike will see this post and he has a lot of great info on this too. The red fur takes forever for regrowth and don't buy anything from the petstore to remove the stains FYI that stuff doesn't work. There is a good over the counter wash you can make from home and you see results the same day. But you have to get him to stop chewing and licking his feet. :frown:

http://aunaturelk9s.com/treatingyeast.html


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

meggels said:


> i feed him grain free food, wouldn't that stop the yeast? sorry if that's a dumb question lol :-X


Dust or metals in the water. My dogs get bottled RO water 5 gallon jug lasts a week for $1.75 and I have this sweet pump
Amazon.com: Dolphin Manual Drinking Water Pump: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

Crap! Is it only in his paws? His ears are okay? Tail okay? Face okay? 

Has it always been an issue? How old is he? He might have tight paws and just require regular cleaning with mal-a-ket wipes or you can make your own with braggs ACV and contact lense solution.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Even grain free foods can have yeasty ingredients. Yeast is mold....not a grain.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Katie Chumlee and Shorty said:


> Crap! Is it only in his paws? His ears are okay? Tail okay? Face okay?
> 
> Has it always been an issue? How old is he? He might have tight paws and just require regular cleaning with mal-a-ket wipes or you can make your own with braggs ACV and contact lense solution.


nope, he's had two ear infections since i got him in may, theywere both yeast infections. he is getting one right now. going to vet on thursday. ;(


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

My dog Emmy was plagued with yeasty issues (ears and paws) constantly cleaning her up. Switched to all different kind of foods to no avail. Switched her to raw and haven't had an issue in over two years.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> My dog Emmy was plagued with yeasty issues (ears and paws) constantly cleaning her up. Switched to all different kind of foods to no avail. Switched her to raw and haven't had an issue in over two years.



*sigh*

I think I'm gonna have to try him on raw again. After that one failed meal months ago lol.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

meggels said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I think I'm gonna have to try him on raw again. After that one failed meal months ago lol.


The good thing is you have an awesome community of experienced raw feeders here at your disposal to help you every step of the way. 

What exactly failed at your last attempt?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> The good thing is you have an awesome community of experienced raw feeders here at your disposal to help you every step of the way.
> 
> What exactly failed at your last attempt?


I got nervous when he tried to swallow an entire chicken wing down his little compact frenchie throat lol.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, if you decide raw is the way you wanna go to get rid of this crud just start asking any and all questions. Best of luck!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I think so. Do u think it'd be possible to feed a frenchie on about 30 a month?

It will be a few weeks till I start, need money lol. But until then I can plan. And any tips for making it nice and relatively small so I don't worry so much?


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Use extra virgin coconut oil to clean his ears. It's a natural antifungal:wink: To clean the yeast between his paws use this mix: 1/3 peroxide 2/3 filtered water and enough borax to saturate the mixture. You'll no it's saturated when the borax no longer dissolves. I typically mix 16oz peroxide, 32 oz filtered water and 6 heaping tablespoons of borax. That's usually enough for a bath so you would use much less for your application. Apply daily until you see it going away. Than goto weekly, than monthly and than as needed. Borax comes in a big box and is found at walmart in the fabric softner section. The brand is 20 mule team. It's safe. It's 99.9% boron mineral. It's one of the best antifungals:wink: Also I agree that a raw diet is best to get rid of yeast problems.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

meggels said:


> I think so. Do u think it'd be possible to feed a frenchie on about 30 a month?
> 
> It will be a few weeks till I start, need money lol. But until then I can plan. And any tips for making it nice and relatively small so I don't worry so much?


Depends on where you live, your resources for meat, etc for how much it will cost. How much does he weigh?

Well, with choking hazards you want to make the raw meaty bones bigger, not smaller. That way they have to chew and crunch before swallowing. One of our Danes crunches a whole chicken quarter about 3-4 times and then swallows the rest whole. Dogs don't chew like we think they should. They just have to make sure it fits down the hatch.

There are raw feeders on here who feed even smaller dogs than frenchies....I'm sure they will pipe in if you start a thread in the raw feeding section about raw feeding a small breed dog.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

It's not so much his size/weight that wOrries me, it's more of a structural thing. His face is so smushed and compact. There's like no throat lol. I have go feed him pills wrapped in cheese cause he has no throat for me to push them down.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Maybe try feeding raw meaty bones and crushed up with a kitchen mallet or hammer then....? That way things are "pre-chewed" a bit for him.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Maybe try feeding raw meaty bones and crushed up with a kitchen mallet or hammer then....? That way things are "pre-chewed" a bit for him.



Will try that. I have your/your boo's website (i think it is?) up and saved to get me started when I have the money lol. Will call around for prices between now and then.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep...Jon is my "boo" LOL


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Yep...Jon is my "boo" LOL


 lol






(too short, damn).


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

So I called up two local butchers. 

Butcher #1 would be my chicken source, with chicken backs at 3 cents per lb. Chicken drumsticks would be 1.09 per lb. 

Butcher #2 would be my turkey source. Turkey necks are 49 cents per lb. Turkey wings are 1.39 per lb. 


A few questions from your "boo's" getting started quick start section lol.....


*"If going with pork, I would add in pork ribs or neck bones in."*
_Q: Are pork ribs or pork necks something my frenchie could eat? Or are they more of something he would sort of rip the meat off?_

*"A lot of dogs will not eat raw fish, so you can give canned fish instead. Canned salmon, tuna, sardines or mackerel work well, but they are expensive if you have a lot of dogs to feed (canned tuna is not bone in, the rest should be)."*
_Q: Would I get this from a butcher? Or is this something I could just get from my local grocery store?_

*"Week 6 I would add in beef, which is most likely not going to be bone in. Most bone in beef sources are not okay for dogs to eat because the bones are just way too dense for their teeth to crunch through. The only bone in beef source that we feed to our dogs is beef ribs, and its more of a treat and recreational chewing than a meal."*
_Q: So what would my beef source be? Would I feed ground beef?_

*"Adding beef heart is a bit trickier than anything else up to this point. Not only does it not have any bone to add bulk to stool, but its super rich. I recommend giving half the amount in weight of beef heart than you normally give. In this case, less can be better. Once your dog gets used to something so rich you can add in more."*
_Q: So how much and how often does one feed heart? (This goes for organ meats as well)_


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

And dumb question, but Murph weighs 21 lbs. Going off of the 2-3% body weight thing, would he need to eat only 4 oz of food a day?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Pork ribs might be a bit much to handle as far as crunching through bones. He could certainly have a good time ripping the meat off the bone. Neck bones are definitely too much for him to handle. Most likely you'll end up feeding mostly boneless pork.

Canned fish you can get at any grocery store.

Beef heart is our main source of beef because it's cheap and readily available and packed full of nutrition. Most beef cuts are too expensive to feed for most peoples budgets. All beef bones will be too dense for your dog to handle.

We feed heart probably once a week, organs maybe once every two weeks.

He would be getting about 1/3-1/2 pound of meat a day. But this may fluctuate or need to be adjusted based on body condition. I'd start off feeding 1/4 pound per day and go up from there.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

4 oz would be 1/4 a lb of meat wouldn't it haha? I'm mathematically challenged


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes, since there are 16 ounces in a pound 4 ounces equal 1/4 pound.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

So I was reading on a french bulldog forum cause I remembered seeing a raw section there. 


The consensus there seems to be that prey model raw is a no no because frenchies are gulpers and it's a choking hazard and you should either use premade raw or use a grinder to grind the bones.

I certainly can't afford to buy a grinder lol.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

So get a kitchen mallet and smash everything by hand. Kitchen mallets are like $6 and work well. Thats what I used to smash chicken wings and drummies for my young puppies when first switching and my cats. 

Even on premade raw he will have yeast issues, maybe not as bad but those foods still have carbs in them.


----------

